
Last month, I personally started a public VR/AR/360° slack group - tanguydk
<p><pre><code>   What I wanted is for you guys to get to know each other and i think now is the time to open the gates for this community. As it turns out, people on the internet like a more private place to hang out and chat that isn’t necessarily Twitter.”&#x2F;&quot;Facebook&quot;&#x2F;&quot;LinkedIn&quot;..    
</code></pre>
I want to see this channel grow! Share the link with fellow friends and business partners. I want to see people get to know each other and create meetups! And help each other.. And have fun and bizness          So join your channels and say hello to everyone and don&#x27;t forget to introduce yourself.. Get it!!! together.. #virtualreality #augmentedreality<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;insidevrcommunity.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
tanguydk
link :
[https://insidevrcommunity.herokuapp.com/](https://insidevrcommunity.herokuapp.com/)

